# DRIVING LICENCE LOST in Asutralia... HELP..!!!



## sp.panesar (May 1, 2014)

I am staying in Adelaide in Australia from last 2 months on permanent residency visa and lost my Indian driving license, i have cleared theory test, but without licence i cant drive 

i have kindly guide me?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

You have no option now but to apply for the Learners licence and go through Probationary period to get a new Australian Licence.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

Or get your license replacement from India if possible.


----------



## sp.panesar (May 1, 2014)

On Indian licence i can drive for 3 months. I am in process for conversion of my 8 year old Indian licence to Australian. I have cleared theory test part just need classes for practical test. 

Service SA letter confirming my theory test cleared,
I have photocopy of the same licence
Online police report with me.


can i be allowed for driving for another 1 month ?? to give test


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

sp.panesar said:


> On Indian licence i can drive for 3 months. I am in process for conversion of my 8 year old Indian licence to Australian. I have cleared theory test part just need classes for practical test.
> 
> Service SA letter confirming my theory test cleared,
> I have photocopy of the same licence
> ...



How about checking with SA driving authority or body?


----------



## sp.panesar (May 1, 2014)

Whom should i contact for allowing me:-

Police or Service SA


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

sp.panesar said:


> Whom should i contact for allowing me:-
> 
> Police or Service SA


you should contact services as your first point of contact. and in case the photocopy you have is not JP-ed, it cannot be used as a document at all. in case it is JP-ed, then you should go ahead and contact services to ask whether it can be used as a replacement for the actual document.


----------



## sp.panesar (May 1, 2014)

sorry i could not understand JP-ed.. ?

i have jpeg of my licence, its a photo clicked by camera before i lost it. soft copy 

will they accept it?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

in NSW this is what rms site says


> Before a NSW licence is issued, you need to present your overseas licence so the details can be verified and recorded.
> 
> *If you cannot produce your overseas licence, you will need to provide:*
> 
> ...


So you should be okay if you get a license confirmation letter from indian RTA which issued your license. 
on the other hand, you can get a duplicate license from India stating that you lost your license.

my advise, take some time to get the things sorted out instead of going through P1 and P2 route. but again in NSW if you are over 25 years, you will get full license directly.


----------



## sp.panesar (May 1, 2014)

ok thanks a lot... for ur suggestions..

actually i am applying in Adelaide.. so any specific information with Respect to South Australia


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

sp.panesar said:


> sorry i could not understand JP-ed.. ?
> 
> i have jpeg of my licence, its a photo clicked by camera before i lost it. soft copy
> 
> will they accept it?


apologies, I should have not used acronyms.

I meant the photocopied document should be signed by a Justice of the Peace for it to carry any value in Australia. unless that is the case, please do not take the risk of using it as a valid proof, as it will not be considered.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sp.panesar said:


> On Indian licence i can drive for 3 months. I am in process for conversion of my 8 year old Indian licence to Australian. I have cleared theory test part just need classes for practical test.
> 
> Service SA letter confirming my theory test cleared,
> I have photocopy of the same licence
> ...


You can have all these reports with you, but if you have been pulled over by a COP and you don't have a licence with you (Overseas or Learners / Probationary in OZ). You will be fined irrespective of these reports.


----------

